# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  cfare laptopi te blej..

## _MALSORI_

pershendetje eksperte te kompjutereve..dua te blej nje laptop..ky qe kam ka filluar me kohe ti dridhen kembet..eshte bere me keq se nje plak..sot mu ndez dhe nuk me jepte asgje ne ekran..isha tek nje dyqan riparimesh dhe me kerkoi gati gjysmen e shumes qe e kam blere..mendova se eshte me mire ti jap vetes liri dhe te blej nje te ri dhe te mos arrnoj me te vjeter..dyqangjiu me  tha se marka qe kisha une nuk ben..une e kam HPdhe me thene te drejjten asnjehere nuk me ka lene ne rruge..po ashtu me tha qe edhe sony nuk ja vlen pasi sony shet emrin shume shtrenjt  dhe laptopi brenda nuk ka asgje te prodhuar nga sony...bugjetin e kam deri ne 500 euro maksimumi dhe ne brendesi te ketij bugjeti dua te marr me te mirin e mundshen..nuk eshte se e perdori aq shume siq e perdorin neper biznese por thjeshte kompjuter familjar..theksoj qe do ta blej ketu ku jetojj pra jashte shqiperie..

po ju drejtohem juve ketu per te dhene mendimet e juaja per ate laptop qe ja vlen ta blej dhe ta flej mendjen ..

faleminderit..

----------


## user010

Për fat të keq ka kaluar koha që mund të përdorje një kompjuter të pafuqishëm me windows për internet... kështu po është i vjetër shumë laptopi mbase nuk ja vlen. Sa për linux nuk e di, ka versione të lehta që dhe ja vlejnë.

Pra po nuk do ta hedhësh poshtë laptopin provo/eksperimento me linux, ka free linux live dvd të cilët përshtaten mirë me sisteme të vjetra. Pasi e djeg dvd-në thjesht e futë në dvd-rom dhe linux niset vet, pra nuk ke nevojë për hard disk pa tjetër.

Sa për të ri, unë kam laptop hp dhe nuk kam ndonjë problem të them të vërtetën, sony janë treguar të mirë por çmimin e kanë të lartë.

Për ato lek që thua (500) besojë do gjesh ndonjë toshiba të mirë.

----------


## _MALSORI_

ka kush informacion nese eshte gje ky tipi poshte

SONY VAIO VPCEH1L8E LAPTOP

----------


## Luleakulli

Mqenese eshte hapur tema e laptopeve edhe une dua te blej nje, por shoh ne te dhena qe thote Skeda grafike : E integruar ose Skede grafike Integrated Graphics, cfare tip kartash jane keto se nuk i kuptoj?

----------


## loneeagle

bli macbook pro ia vlen

----------


## drague

> bli macbook pro ia vlen


shum fantazi ke dhe ti

----------


## loneeagle

> shum fantazi ke dhe ti


ahahah

per $300.00 me teper ia vlen. Une i dhashe nje mendim si vepron ai pune per ate.

----------


## drague

> ahahah
> 
> per $300.00 me teper ia vlen. Une i dhashe nje mendim si vepron ai pune per ate.


ai nuk do mac por llapitop :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## PINK

iPad . 500 Brenda ne bugjet je.

----------


## loneeagle

> ai nuk do mac por llapitop


ahahah po macbook pro eshte "llapitop". sinonim jane nuk jane large, te njejten pune bejne, mac me i lehte me forte si hardware edhe si software. Im bir i ka bere zbor duke e hedhur nga nje qoshe ne tjeter macbook pro qe kam edhe akoma eshte perfect lol. Pink ipad  scratch easy edhe pak si te vogla. Per femijet eshte mire henry is happy with his por per ne te rriturit nje macbookpro 13.3" eshte perfect.

----------


## PINK

Dhe une per MacBook jam. Nuk shoh me te tjere. Sepse sja vlejne! Por meqenese ky $ 500 e ka buxhetin I sugjerova IPad . U can surf the net. lol

----------


## loneeagle

> Dhe une per MacBook jam. Nuk shoh me te tjere. Sepse sja vlejne! Por meqenese ky $ 500 e ka buxhetin I sugjerova IPad . lol.


me $500 veshtire te gjej laptop te mire, me mire paguaj pak me shume edhe merr dicka tamam. Nejse ai e di si ti behet me mire.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Une te preferoj Acer Aspire, ose IBM Think pad kshtu i shkruan me te dyte kam qen i kenaqur dhe ende jam.
Vellau ka pas Asus, mandej ka ble Medion, tash e ka nje MSI merre me mend une qe sa vite e kam Accer Aspire ai i ka ndrru qe 3 kurr rahat su ba me ta.

----------


## -BATO-

Për mendimin tim bli një Toshiba, se janë të mirë e të lirë. Mos e bli me ekran 15-ësh, se është i vogël. Duhet të jetë 17 e lart.

Ja ku i ke tre modele, nën 500 dollarë:

http://us.toshiba.com/computers/lapt...670/C675-S7200

http://us.toshiba.com/computers/lapt...670/C675-S7104

http://us.toshiba.com/computers/lapt...70/C875D-S7223

----------


## user010

> Mqenese eshte hapur tema e laptopeve edhe une dua te blej nje, por shoh ne te dhena qe thote Skeda grafike : E integruar ose Skede grafike Integrated Graphics, cfare tip kartash jane keto se nuk i kuptoj?


E integruar i thonë kur karta grafike është pjesë e motherboard, pra janë të lidhura bashkë si një trup që nga fabrika.

Kjo vihet re më qartë tek kompjuterat e mëdhenjë, atje karta që nuk është e integruar ekziston si një kartë e veçantë që hiqet dhe vijet, pra ke mundësi të vendsoësh ça marke do ti.

Mme lekët që ke shiko cili laptop ka processor më të fortë dhe merre. Bato të tha për toshiba, toshiba është një zgjedhje e mirë. *Kushto vëmendje tek processori më shumë (sepse ram-i shtohet lehtë po nuk të mjaftonë më vonë).*

----------


## ahmed_tr

Besoj qe nuk eshte kusht ta blesh te ri, mund te gjesh te perdorur ne gjendje shume te mire dhe me opsioni te mira.

----------


## benseven11

Alienware laptop.Merr edhe ca para borxh
dhe bleje se eshte i bukur dhe i fuqishem.
Shiko per version me 3ghz procesor.
Duket si laptop i krijuar ne ndonje planet tjeter dhe ka zbritur ne toke.
http://www.bouweenpc.nl/wp-content/u...nware-M17x.jpg

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Une te preferoj Acer Aspire, ose IBM Think pad kshtu i shkruan me te dyte kam qen i kenaqur dhe ende jam.
> Vellau ka pas Asus, mandej ka ble Medion, tash e ka nje MSI merre me mend une qe sa vite e kam Accer Aspire ai i ka ndrru qe 3 kurr rahat su ba me ta.


ti thjeshte ke shkruar emrin e laptopit por jo edhe numur apo dicka tjeter me specifike..




> Dhe une per MacBook jam. Nuk shoh me te tjere. Sepse sja vlejne! Por meqenese ky $ 500 e ka buxhetin I sugjerova IPad . U can surf the net. lol


qenkan te mire keto qe sugjeron por qenkan te shtrenjte..une thjeshte e dua per perdorim familjare  dhe nuk po bej biznes qe te kem nje laptop te fuqishem..thjeshte me duhet te kete ekranin mbi 17'' dhe te jete rezistent..dmth ta flej mendjen per ca vite..




> Për mendimin tim bli një Toshiba, se janë të mirë e të lirë. Mos e bli me ekran 15-ësh, se është i vogël. Duhet të jetë 17 e lart.
> 
> Ja ku i ke tre modele, nën 500 dollarë:
> 
> http://us.toshiba.com/computers/lapt...670/C675-S7200
> 
> http://us.toshiba.com/computers/lapt...670/C675-S7104
> 
> http://us.toshiba.com/computers/lapt...70/C875D-S7223


faleminderit bato per modelet..duhet te dish dicka qe une nuk marr vesh fare mbi kompjuterat..dmth per ato mbrockullat qe kan brenda..nuk marr vesh per procesor apo ram apo me the e te thashe ..siq i thash edhe pinkut une nuk bej biznes qe te shkarkoj qindra dokumente apo gjera te tilla..thjeshte perdorim familjar per bisedime apo per te lexuar shtypin dhe forumet e ndryshme..kaq..

cilin nga tre modelet duhet te zgjedh..edhe nje here dua ate qe eshte i shpejte dhe qe te kete jetegjatesi sa me shume..

shume faleminderit te gjitheve...

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Alienware laptop.Merr edhe ca para borxh
> dhe bleje se eshte i bukur dhe i fuqishem.
> Shiko per version me 3ghz procesor.
> Duket si laptop i krijuar ne ndonje planet tjeter dhe ka zbritur ne toke.
> http://www.bouweenpc.nl/wp-content/u...nware-M17x.jpg


beni nuk marr vesh nga laptopet..zgjidhe nje ti dhe ma sugjero..jo thjeshte me te shkruar alienware laptop..mba mend qe nuk jam bussinessman te kem laptop te shtrenjte dhe te veqante...

----------


## Le dévoué

Macbook pro.

----------

